# gold vine driftwood tree



## Sajacobs

I think some moss would make come alive. It almost screams give me moss.


----------



## nutbags

Im a newb so gonna see if I cant kill anything first but moss is definitely on the agenda.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I would say mossify it. Lol! I would say get some flame moss, that would look awesome!


----------



## rororo

Would be nice if there was something that could grow from the subtrate and up over the tree as if it was slowly engulfing it.


----------



## nutbags

Yeah flame or willow moss I was thinking.....something from the susbstrate would be great but what??? Im still stumbling along learning atm lol


----------



## AquaStudent

Depending on your lighting and c02 supplement (DIY works) Marsilea quadrifolia would look amazing as a carpet under that piece!

Glosso may be an alternative.

You also can't go wrong with crypts (although won't really carpet)


----------



## Hunter P

no moss it looks awesome without it


----------



## flukekiller

Hunter P said:


> no moss it looks awesome without it


+1 with no moss(funny since i am going to try a moss tree soon) but that piece of wood is nice..i think a nice carpet of glosso with some twisted vals running through some of the limbs


----------



## jmf3460

I agree with no moss. that is the most beautiful piece of wood ever, I think something contrasting to its curviness would look really good engulfing it like jungle val planted all around it kind of curtaining it from the bottom up. Love the dark substrate man!


----------



## Jonnywhoop

If you claim you're a newb, just moss it. Play with different ideas and see what works and doesn't work! The experiences will only help you improve your aquascapes down the road!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Awesome wood piece!!! I say if you don't use the moss, tall background plants would accent the piece for sure. Something green in or around the wood will make it look even more beautiful and natural.


----------



## nutbags

Cheers for the comments guys im still split decision on moss or not. I like it the way it is too. Iv just planted some cripts, hygro, african jungle fern and baby tears. Running 9500k old reef light for 6hrs a day plants seam to responding well alzo on weekly flourish and 2nd daily excel. Tanks 3 weeks old and had the usual algae outbreaks added 3 oto cats and wow within 3 days smashed all the algae I just hope they survive longer than what people say. Water parameters are all good with a ph of about 7.5 waters abit hard here in perth. Heres an updated pic I took this morning.


----------



## nutbags

AquaStudent said:


> Depending on your lighting and c02 supplement (DIY works) Marsilea quadrifolia would look amazing as a carpet under that piece!
> 
> Glosso may be an alternative.
> 
> You also can't go wrong with crypts (although won't really carpet)


Wasnt planning on Co2 does marsilea quadrifolia necessarily need it? Lighting suggestions maybe was planning on going fugeray LED to add abit more depth to the spectrum.


----------



## Luminescent

*'moss on a string braid'*

The 'moss on a string braid' would be great on this. You could do vines wrapping up and around.


----------



## nutbags

Luminescent said:


> The 'moss on a string braid' would be great on this. You could do vines wrapping up and around.


Nice idea gonna give it a go


----------

